# Pike Cichlid Identification



## Jadetherat (Jul 17, 2019)

New-ish to keeping cichlids, tank has been running great for a few years, so decided it would be cool to add a bigger boy finally. I have a home for him already if/when he outgrows this tank. He has been fine with my fish, not very aggressive for a pike anyways lol.

Any idea what species he might be? Mostly just trying to figure out how large he will get how quickly. He looks like a baby to me right now. He's been getting more and more color since I got him.

Thanks!


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Not certain which species it is.
The closest match I can find is _Crenicichla_ sp. Guariquito. Seems like a match to me, particularly the prominent vertical "striping". Though definitely not certain that's what it is.
A couple pictures from the internet for comparison:
https://www.ruinemans.com/en-GB/8306/crenicichla-sp.-guariquito-var.-m.html
https://www.aqualog.de/en/lexikon/crenicichla-sp-guariquito-var-2/ This picture is from Aqualog South American cichlid 1. There is also another picture in the Aqualog of this species that looks very much like your fish.


----------



## Jadetherat (Jul 17, 2019)

I can see that, but they dont seem to have the red like the one I have.

I was thinking he could be a Crenichila Alta perhaps?

Here are some better pics after food and a water change.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, first and foremost, markings have to match. A little bit of color on the fins may or may not be significant.
What I can say with 100% certainty is that your fish is not _Crenicichla alta_. The shoulder spot on _C. alta_ is high up. The lateral line runs through the shoulder spot on _C. alta_, where as on your fish the lateral line is entirely above the shoulder spot. On your fish, the shoulder spot is pretty much in line with the horizontal stripe, and well below the lateral line. Also, a noted feature of _C. alta_ is a clearly ocelated shoulder spot, where as on your fish, if the spot is ocelated, it is not prominent nor well expressed. Other markings are not a match ( lots of spangling on the body ect.)
Your fish does have red on the end of the dorsal fin and red on the top end of the caudal fin. From what I've seen of many pictures of Crenicichla, the very same species can sometimes vary in terms of fin trim and color. Seems likely to vary from different catch locations, for some species, anyways. And of course, females of many species will often have red in the middle of the dorsal fin, that males lack, though i can't tell for certain whether your fish has this, as the dorsal fin is down in all the pictures.
Your fish does appear to be a saxatiline-type. http://www.geocities.ws/napavalley/5491/spangledpikes.html
If the red coloration on the fins is a distinguishing characteristic, then it probably rules out _C. sp. guaraquito_ There are actually 4 pictures of it in the aqualog. Some show a little red trim on the dorsal, but nothing on the caudal fin. Pictures of a fish that I did find, that matches the red on your fish's fins is _C. sp. Urubaxi_. Two pictures in the aqualog, with a shoulder spot at least similar to your fish. Unfortunately, no pictures of it, on line. Might have become a described species now (?) and pictures are to be found under a valid scientific name(?). 
Anyways, if you know the catch location or a round about origin of your fish (like a country it comes from) that would help greatly, in narrowing it down.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

It probably would be a good idea to also post your pictures at Cichlidae.com and Monsterfishkeepers.com. You would reach more people who are specialized in pike cichlids and/or expert at identifying.
With 93 described species (as well as many, many undescribed species), it can often be quite difficult to identify some pike cichlids. You might get lucky and find some one who is already personally familiar with your particular pike species.


----------

